# KDS detailing / Black Jag XJR G Techniq detail



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys :wave:

Next instalment from the KDS crew is a supercharged Black Jag XJR :driver:

The owner originally contacts KDS for a detail and wheel refurbishment.

The request was for a KDS Platinum Detail on the big Cat, the car was delivered to use be independent driver sourced by the owner.

After the car was delivered and we had chance to inspect the car i contacted the owner by email to say that the car in current condition did not warrant a Platinum detail and to go for the Gold detail , the reply back was to do whatever i though was best . :thumb:

The decision was to go for gold with a few extras added this way did not cost the same as the platinum package but the car got the care it needed , i think sometimes you can go way over the top when some cars just don't need it , i guess it's not many companies that down sell their services thou 

The extras where 4 wheel refurbish / calliper repaint / leather deep clean / and lastly G techniq products of the car (which i am glad happened) and will see in action later on in this write up.

Right the befores then




















































































































































































I have skipped out the during pictures and jumped straight to the afters all will come apparent later in this write up.

The afters















































































































































The owner of the Jag showing interest in the Veyron










Now the owner a few months later contacted me to ask to have a wheel refurb as there was small chip in the paint surface of the wheel / 2 front tyres and tracking alignment. 
So the car was all booked in for a couple of week's time for the email date.
The owner works out of the country which is why most of the visits to KDS for collection and drop off of the car are done by paid drivers and not the owner.

The car was delivered again by "driver" a few weeks later after owner contacted KDS and too my surprise was greeted to this after tracy in reception said you have got to come and look at this .











































































































































































So fearing the worst I decided to wash the car bodywork down straight away that evening after the staff had gone home and the outside temperature had lowered (last summer) , I started by just rinsing the body and glass with warm water from the jet wash set to 50 deg C . 
On rinsing it seemed that the water sheeting and beading on the rear of the car where it got hit the most from bird bombs was gone. 
I carried on rinsing then jumped to using Bilt Hamber surfex degreaser starting with very mild and working up to 30% with water concentration, all of this was without any contact to remove as much as possible before washing.

Then when I thought there was no more gain from spraying cleaners and degreaser I wash the car with 2BM with all Dodo juice products. 
The final rinse started to show beading and sheeting properties once again which was a good sign . 
Here are the pictures of the bodywork which took the biggest hit of bird bombs after a care full wash technique.























































I was very impressed with the fact not a single etch mark from the bird bombs and this is on medium - soft paint finish too .

The GTechniq C1 could not protect against the cat claw marks thou which were over the top surfaces

As shown here
































































I contacted the owner of the car and sent him a link to these pictures too which he had no idea of the damage and looks like this had happen while with the private driver , so it was decided to carry out the work the car was in for from the original email plus sort out the cat damage and to lightly go over the rest of the car to bring it all back to the best the paint could be .

This is what the paint looked like a after a few months from the first detail





































Here are the afters for the second time once again this was finished with G Techniq C1 as the LSP and as the car was with us for some time the next day added C2 neat to the surface for extra protection and beading. 


























































































































































































































































































































Update as i have found a video of the jag on my hard drive so thought i would upload it :thumb:






Thanks for viewing

Any questions then fire away

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

very nice...now where is the Buggati write up??


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Gleamingkleen said:


> very nice...now where is the Buggati write up??


Will be coming :thumb:

Gone very busy which is a little early in the year than usual , and also want to make it a bit special too 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

kdskeltec said:


> Will be coming :thumb:
> 
> Gone very busy which is a little early in the year than usual , and also want to make it a bit special too
> 
> ...


Look forward to it:thumb:


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

superb work as always Kelly...both times :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

absolutly stunning work as usual and awsome write up again


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice, Looking forward for the veyron write up as well


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Great work as always :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great correction and photos :thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Excellent as always Kelly


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

I hope the owner has had words with his driver! How can people let a motor get like that :wall:

Top job:buffer:, unbelievable reflections on some of those shots :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks great - I hope the owner and moreso the "paid driver" look after it properly this time.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning turnaround


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

That is incredible! What a finish:thumb:


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

I cannot beleive the state of the car when it came back... some people just don't know how to look after things!

Stunning job with amazing relections!!

Excellent post with the best super saloon in the world! (OK I'm biased...).


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

I do love a swirl free black car, looks stunning.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Much as I hate to say it that finish look's awesome :thumb:

I too am going to put C2 over C1 when the weather warm's up .


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Danny B said:


> superb work as always Kelly...both times :thumb:





horned yo said:


> absolutly stunning work as usual and awsome write up again





Scrim-1- said:


> Very nice, Looking forward for the veyron write up as well





steview said:


> Great work as always :thumb:





AGRE said:


> Great correction and photos :thumb:





athol said:


> Excellent as always Kelly


thanks guys :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

:thumb:


nick3814 said:


> I hope the owner has had words with his driver! How can people let a motor get like that :wall:
> 
> Top job:buffer:, unbelievable reflections on some of those shots :thumb:





DW58 said:


> Looks great - I hope the owner and moreso the "paid driver" look after it properly this time.





colarado red said:


> Stunning turnaround





Brooklands said:


> That is incredible! What a finish:thumb:





c16rkc said:


> I cannot beleive the state of the car when it came back... some people just don't know how to look after things!
> 
> Stunning job with amazing relections!!
> 
> Excellent post with the best super saloon in the world! (OK I'm biased...).





david_h said:


> I do love a swirl free black car, looks stunning.


Thanks guys . the comment of how bad the car was are fair but its not the owners fault really , he works out the country alot and did not know the car was in this condition on the second visit , it seems as the driver had picked up the car then stored it (not sure where) then drove it to KDS on the day it was booked with us , the owner first news of the condition was when i emailed him the pics , and i do know he gave the driver/drivers proper orders this time where to park and store it :thumb:

Good advert for the new types of coating coming onto the market , if it did not have the cat scratches then would of been fine :thumb:



blackS2000 said:


> Much as I hate to say it that finish look's awesome :thumb:
> 
> I too am going to put C2 over C1 when the weather warm's up .


Dont hate it its fine mate :thumb: i know you have spoke to Rob in the past and practice with some C1 then once you got it go for it .

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Gleamingkleen said:


> very nice...now where is the Buggati write up??


Here here!

Nice write up - worrying that the driver has clearly been mistreating the car, but then again, would 99% of the population know what bird bombs do to a car's paint?


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

thanks for posting this up Kelly. it's always disheartening to see that the amount of passion that you put into a detail isn't reflected by the owners maintenance routine! 

but as a test for C1 we couldn't have scripted it better :lol:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Pretty damn stunning, those sun shots show it all! Great job!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Some nice work there


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Big old cats, I used to have one of these on a maintenance contract, never relished the thought of cleaning it and especially when the sun was out. 
Nice work matey.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

so did it get C1 1st time round, aswell as 2nd time aswell?

just done my 1st full car with C1, so if thats something to go by, then it looks superb stuff.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> so did it get C1 1st time round, aswell as 2nd time aswell?
> 
> just done my 1st full car with C1, so if thats something to go by, then it looks superb stuff.


Car had just C1 on first visit only (bodywork) , we only just got the coating (C1) on before customer picked up the car , the second visit we had alot more time so got C1 and C2 applied with some time in between for curing .

Also the car had G1 on glass which was still holding after the bird bombs so we topped up again with just 1 coat of G1 on glass all round and 3 coats on the front screen , and C4 plastics / C5 on wheels on first and second visit , so its well protected now then :doublesho

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Lovely work..
Testament to a product really giving protection that most wouldn't in them circumstances..
Great finish aswell!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice work! Can't wait to see the Veyron write up


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Fantastic job Kelly.

My favourite Jag since the XJ-S.

ATB,

S


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

kdskeltec said:


> Car had just C1 on first visit only (bodywork) , we only just got the coating (C1) on before customer picked up the car , the second visit we had alot more time so got C1 and C2 applied with some time in between for curing .
> 
> Also the car had G1 on glass which was still holding after the bird bombs so we topped up again with just 1 coat of G1 on glass all round and 3 coats on the front screen , and C4 plastics / C5 on wheels on first and second visit , so its well protected now then :doublesho
> 
> ...


awesome. you can guarantee them kind of bird bombs would have done some form of etching to an unprotected paint. hell, even with protection i reckon it could have done some!


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> awesome. you can guarantee them kind of bird bombs would have done some form of etching to an unprotected paint. hell, even with protection i reckon it could have done some!


we've done a fair amount of testing on this - well I got a load of scrap panels and put them under trees full of birds :lol:

it was interesting to see how well the products that claimed to be a barrier to bird lime etching fared  - let's just say you might as well have rubbed margarine on the paint for the amount of protection they offered.

c1 did offer some protection but we found that particularly in the autumn when the birds are full of berries that these bird bombs would etch the c1 coating but to a much smaller extent than unprotected paint.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

gtechrob said:


> we've done a fair amount of testing on this - well I got a load of scrap panels and put them under trees full of birds :lol:
> 
> it was interesting to see how well the products that claimed to be a barrier to bird lime etching fared  - let's just say you might as well have rubbed margarine on the paint for the amount of protection they offered.
> 
> c1 did offer some protection but we found that particularly in the autumn when the birds are full of berries that these bird bombs would etch the c1 coating but to a much smaller extent than unprotected paint.


And the car was dropped of with bird bombs all over it the first week of october , so i guess you can call that Autumn .

The staff here said the thread title should of been called

Bird Sh1t vs C1 :lol:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Mercury Detailing (Jan 26, 2011)

Impressive test of the C1.

Great job as well

Matt


----------



## BMWgeek (Jan 23, 2011)

looks stunning good job!

that's a whole lot of $h1t to clean up :tumbleweed:


so did you find that it took longer to polish out the claw marks with the c1 coating on?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Matt W said:


> Impressive test of the C1.
> 
> Great job as well
> 
> Matt





BMWgeek said:


> looks stunning good job!
> 
> that's a whole lot of to clean up :tumbleweed:
> 
> so did you find that it took longer to polish out the claw marks with the c1 coating on?


Thanks guys , i forgot to say / add that the car has clocked over 100k in miles so when you now look at the condtion of the car you would never believe its done that many miles :thumb:

No to C1 polishing , you got to remember how thin these coatings are and wont stand up to a strong IPA wiped down then compound over them with meduim cut anyway .

HTH Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

Kelly, again massively impressed! Brilliant finish :thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Easily one of the best write ups i've seen on here! That finish is to die for! And it's a Jag XJR. Doesn't get any better.


----------



## Byron (Jan 31, 2009)

Good write up. Looks like you have an old Ferraris Piston Service caddy van too - probably previously supplied by me.


----------



## Dionysus (May 18, 2010)

dsms said:


> Pretty damn stunning, those sun shots show it all! Great job!


I'll second this comment; the sun shots are even more impressive due to the fact that the LSP is C1 (minimal filling/refraction properties); testament of Kelly's correction work. :thumb:

I have also found that C1 is the only LSP coating that I have experienced so far that has been as close to bird dropping proof as you can get. Having said that I'll take heed of Rob's advice and top up with C2 in the summer to provide some added bird berry-bomb resistance! 

I'm amazed that there was any sheeting/beading left after the Surfex :thumb: (although I belive Rob has previously stated that C1 should be maintained with a mild shampoo, such as DJ SN, B2BM, etc).

Out of interest was the whole car C1'd again or is it possible to repair patches of C1? I'm assuming it's the former (unlike G1 on glass) and that the original C1 coating helped mimised the correction work needed second time round, which was largely down to the cat in this instance?


----------



## Dionysus (May 18, 2010)

dsms said:


> Pretty damn stunning, those sun shots show it all! Great job!


I'll second this comment; the sun shots are even more impressive due to the fact that the LSP is C1 (minimal filling/refraction properties); testament of Kelly's correction work. :thumb:

I have also found that C1 is the only LSP coating that I have experienced so far that has been as close to bird dropping proof as you can get. Having said that I'll take heed of Rob's advice and top up with C2 in the summer to provide some added bird berry-bomb resistance! 

I'm amazed that there was any sheeting/beading left after the Surfex :thumb: (although I belive Rob has previously stated that C1 should be maintained with a mild shampoo, such as DJ SN, B2BM, etc).

Out of interest was the whole car C1'd again or is it possible to repair patches of C1? I'm assuming it's the former (unlike G1 on glass) and that the original C1 coating helped mimised the correction work needed second time round, which was largely down to the cat in this instance?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

deanie-b said:


> Kelly, again massively impressed! Brilliant finish :thumb:





pete5570 said:


> Easily one of the best write ups i've seen on here! That finish is to die for! And it's a Jag XJR. Doesn't get any better.


Maybe you are a little bias  Thanks :thumb:



Byron said:


> Good write up. Looks like you have an old Ferraris Piston Service caddy van too - probably previously supplied by me.


Yes was a FPS van before hand easy to spot in that colour , and do you think i can find out what the colour code is or paint match :lol:



Dionysus said:


> I'll second this comment; the sun shots are even more impressive due to the fact that the LSP is C1 (minimal filling/refraction properties); testament of Kelly's correction work. :thumb:
> 
> I have also found that C1 is the only LSP coating that I have experienced so far that has been as close to bird dropping proof as you can get. Having said that I'll take heed of Rob's advice and top up with C2 in the summer to provide some added bird berry-bomb resistance!
> 
> ...


C1 can if not IPA'ed enough beforehand to total make sure of perfect paint can actual bring out marring and damage that was being masked by fillers in the compounds , so yes like Cquartzs quotes perfect paint needed before hand before appling , as they are clear coatings can once apply slightly highlight any problems .

Yep not much beading sheeting happening on first rinse but as the surface become slowly cleaning the beading came back , same happened on the glass , so if you had just rinsed the car you would of said the coating has failed .

yes you could repair the coating in small patches like any other LSP's but due to compounding with heavy cuts where the cat srcatches were and leaving dust on the side surfaces it did not take much to just finish the sides in very light cut and re coat whole car , just dont want to take any chances really .

If it did not have the animal paw marks on the car then a coat of LSP over the C1 would of been an option too .

Added to the thread but here too as i just realised today that i have a HD
video of the car :thumb:





HTH kelly


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Stunning!!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

That video is fantastic! Talk about black chrome.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Kelly

That is superb - I love the gloss of the black (now I know why I bought a black car albeit far far away from that standard)

How easy did you find the C1 to apply?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great work Kelly.
So glad I went down the Gtechniq route now, blows away any wax products straight away. C1 is an awsome product.


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

Perfect perfection :thumb::detailer:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work, photo's and write-up too!:thumb:


----------



## Davorr (Dec 26, 2010)

great job..and on rims to..

i don't get it how people can drive car dirty like that


----------

